# Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599



## mcboypsp (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Also ich Fang gleich mal an ich habe mich bei einer singelbörse angemeldet heute bekomme ich eine mail da schreib eine nette junge dame mich an die hat mir folgende rufnummer gegeben 0162/xxxx
Als ich ihr ne sms gehschickt hatte habe ich folgendes bekommen 
Von der rufnummer 55599 



> Herzlich Willkommen
> im SMS-Chat AGB
> AGB (Teilname am MES SMS-Chat 1.99eur/sms zzgl D1/D2 TPL




So was soll ich jetzt machen kostet mich das geld? also wenn ich nichts mache?
Und habe ich jetzt ein ABO am hals? 
Ich Brauche dringend  hilfe ich kann sonst nicht ruhig pennen! 

Hier noch die original message von der die mir geschrieben hat  


> magicgirl231 schreibt:
> Na wie geht es dir?
> Nicht erschrecken, bin gerade mal auf deinen Steckbrief gestossn und frage mich, ob du mir vielleicht helfen könntest?!
> Undzwar beim aufbauen meines neuen
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

Unerwünschte SMS'en von 55599 - Seite 2 - netzwelt.de Forum
Kommt mir bekannt vor!
Hast du den dortigen, sehr kurzen Thread gelesen?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Unerwünschte SMS'en von 55599 - Seite 2 - netzwelt.de Forum
> Kommt mir bekannt vor!
> Hast du den dortigen, sehr kurzen Thread gelesen?



Ja das ist auch mein Beitrag ich wollte hier auch mal nachfragen weil das ist echt wichtig!
Weil ich will wissen ob ich da ein abo habe!


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....will wissen ob ich da ein abo  habe!


Sowas ist ein bisschen Neuland für mich. Dennoch bin ich ein Gut(gläubiger)mensch und nehme an, das das Abo erst mit einer Antwort ausgelöst wird. Also bloß nicht zurück smsen!


----------



## mcboypsp (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

Hallo ich bins noch mal ich habe meine rechung bekommen 100€ was mache ich den jetzt?


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*



mcboypsp schrieb:


> Hallo ich bins noch mal ich habe meine rechung bekommen 100€ was mache ich den jetzt?


Lesen.
Hier überall.


----------



## Eldorado (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

also mcboypsp
Ich habe auch ne komplett identische nachricht von dieser Svenja bekommen...(ilove)


Aber ich habe nen Handy ohne Vertrag.
Frage: Werd ich jetzt auch ne rechnung von 100€ bekommen wenn ich das mit nem Handy ohne Vertrag beantworte?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

Also ich geh mal davon aus, dass man keine Kosten zu befürchten hat, SOFERN man NICHT an die Kurzwahlnummer des Mehrwertdienstes antwortet. Allerdings ist die automatische Anmeldung der Handynummer (und die Zusendung von Werbung für max. 6 Monate wie es in den AGB der Firma steht AGB) als sehr zweifelhaft anzusehen. Ich hab ne Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben. Wer sich belästigt fühlt sollte das gleiche tun. ([email protected])

Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

Die lesen echt die einschlägigen Foren, die Jungs... Nicht mal mehr der falsche  Link ist drin...
Trotzdem sind das ja wohl die, die man dahinter vermutet. Unfassbar, dass die keiner in die Schranken weisen kann.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=146622&highlight=55599#post146622


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

ey genau des wurde mit auch geschiggt was isn des jez ich hab da 2 sms zurück geschrieben hoffentlich kostet mich des jez 100 € odda so !!! bitte schreibt mir einer der weiß was des is !!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ey genau des wurde mit auch geschiggt was isn des jez ich hab da 2 sms zurück geschrieben hoffentlich kostet mich des jez 100 € odda so !!! bitte schreibt mir einer der weiß was des is !!


kann das mal jemand in´s Deutsche übersetzen?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

hier mal ein TIP:

Dahinter verbirgt sich die Firma mintnet nach meinen Recherchen, dort könnt ihr eure Nummer unter support sperren lassen, zumindest hab ich das grad gemacht.

Mike


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

Hallo, habe auch diese ominöse Nachricht dieser Svenja bekommen! Habe die unter dieser 0152 ...... angeschrieben, dannach kam die Nachricht dieses SMS Dienstes und anschließend die Antwort von 55599 das es sie freut, das ich mich gemeldet habe....! Habe aber nicht auf die Antwort geantwortet sonder wieder eine sms auf die 0152... geschickt, die unbeatwortet blieb! Nach 10 min kam dann unter der Nummer 55599 die Nachricht Hallo, was ist denn jetzt! Hab aber nicht mehr reagiert sondern am PC unter Mintnet meine Nummer sperren lassen! Hoffe ich bekomme jetzt keine Rechnung, denn ich denke, das ich erst was eingehe, wenn ich unter 55599 antworte, was ich ja nicht getan habe!
Wie sieht ihr das???
Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

und hast du nun ne rechnung bekommen?? habe auch an so ne blöde nummer was geschrieben..... musstet ihr was zahlen, auch wenn ihr der sms nicht geantwortet habt??


----------



## wurstmann (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

4915205955038 dies ist die nummer, die betreffende person beid en chats verwendet um mietglieder zu loggen über die nummer wird der chat aktiviert habs gecheckt isd ne vodafone nummer bin auch drauf rein gefallen und bekomm also über die nummer 55599 mitteilungen von einer unbekannten person seit neusten mit den inhalten zum sexualakt..... in den angegebenen agb`s >http://www.me-services.de/agb.html< steht ds man stop an die kurz nummer schreiben muss um den mist zu beenden hat das mal jemand ausprobiert? hab schiss das ich dafür ein haufen kohle zahlen muss, die einzel sms an die kurznummer kostet mich nur 1,99€ wie erwähnt, danke um eure mithilfe

gruß wursti


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

In dem von dir angegebenen Link steht auch eine Mail-Adresse zur Abmeldung.


----------



## wurstmann (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

und würdest du drauf vertrauen?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

Nö.
Ist aber kostenlos und einen Versuch wert.


----------



## wurstmann (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

na dann haben die aber meine nummer glei schwarz auf weiß und ich gluab nie das man eine bestätigung bekommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

Jo.


----------



## wurstmann (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hier mal ein TIP:
> 
> Dahinter verbirgt sich die Firma mintnet nach meinen Recherchen, dort könnt ihr eure Nummer unter support sperren lassen, zumindest hab ich das grad gemacht.
> 
> Mike



wie kommst du bitte darauf?

schau mal hier: Mobile Entertainment Services GmbH - Antispam e.V.


----------



## wurstmann (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hier mal ein TIP:
> 
> Dahinter verbirgt sich die Firma mintnet nach meinen Recherchen, dort könnt ihr eure Nummer unter support sperren lassen, zumindest hab ich das grad gemacht.
> 
> Mike



du könntest recht haben die sitzen in ders elben stadt


----------



## wurstmann (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

also definitiv gehört die kurzwahl 55599 zur firma mintnet habs eben getestet


----------



## blowfish (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

Und warum soll sich da jemand abmelden? Man bezahlt doch nur für die gesendete SMS.
Einfach nicht mehr antworten und gut isses.


----------



## wurstmann (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*



blowfish schrieb:


> Und warum soll sich da jemand abmelden? Man bezahlt doch nur für die gesendete SMS.
> Einfach nicht mehr antworten und gut isses.



weil ma dann keine nervigen simsen mehr von der nummer bekommt


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2008)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Hilfe! Wegen Kurznummer 55599*

hey leute das gleiche ist mir auch passiert aber von diesem scheiß gibt es so viele kurznummern ich sag euch mal paar 77777 43444 555999 kennt ihr ja schon

ihr müsst aufpassen wenn ihr in irgendwelchen chat räumen drin seit und jmd schreibt z.b. ja dein profil hat mir gefallen und ka ich ziehe in deine nähe und sagen hier konnt ich i-wie keine bilder hochladen aber du kannst welche auf der seite blabla sehen und sie geben euch ne nummer ruft erst da an solche nummern könnt ihr normalerweise nur per sms erreichen wenn keiner dran geht oder die mailbox dran geht dann löscht sie und es ist gut vertraut mir ich hab beim ersten mal nicht aufgepasst und musste über 500 € bezahlen kein scherz das war derbe 

Noch was eig muss man logisch sein kein mädel schreibt jmd bei der ersten mail direckt die nummer auf vorallem wenn ihr garnicht on seit als sie euch schrieb lasst euch nicht mehr verarschen ihr bezahlt nur die sms die ihr verschickt die kann euch screiben wie sie will das kostet euch nen dreck wenn ihr nocht was wissen wollt ****@hotmail.de oder ****@web.de


----------

